# Nickname you car!



## grubs427 (Jan 5, 2007)

What kind of nicknames does everyone have for their vw's?

What made me think of doing this was because a girl from my work has a cabrio, and her friends call it the "b*tch basket."


----------



## scirocco1800 (Dec 14, 2006)

Well my '72 Camper bus is named the Entenwagen which is german for duck-wagen
and my '84 Wolfs. Ed. Scirocco is the Lady In Red...or simply....my Lady
i've also had the Nazi-Canuck ('86 Jetta Carat) and the Blue Beastie ('82 Scirocco)


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: Nickname you car! (grubs427)*

Well I call my Jetta "Dirty Hoe"







or "the Eastside Snowplow" (depending on the weather) and my buddies call it "The Rolling Slaughterhouse"







, and my old 90 spec GTI 16VT had a couple of nicknames like "The Hit man", "The Red Devil" and "The Rolling Butchershop"







. I won't really say why my cars had those nicknames, all I'll say the PETA people don't like me





















. Look in the sig for answers


----------



## imolameryl (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Nickname you car! (turbodube)*

Valerie the Volkswagen (queer, i know)


----------



## clklop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: Nickname you car! (imolameryl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imolameryl* »_Valerie the Volkswagen (queer, i know)


god that is so QUEE-AH!


----------



## imolameryl (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Nickname you car! (clklop1)*

yes thank you peanut gallery.


----------



## jbrone (May 13, 2005)

Kids named them:
TDI: Sooty Snowball
Golf: Arizona Baby (Previous owner from AZ and babied it)
Passat: Silver Nugget


_Modified by jbrone at 8:33 PM 3-30-2007_


----------



## Constant. (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (jbrone)*









Flitzer in German refers to fast agile thingy(noun)...hard to describe.


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (Drifting_In_The_Sky)*

I have 2 actually 1) Silver Hawk 2) Silver surfer







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## casroVW (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Nickname you car! (grubs427)*

Jetta has a couple names full name Magness Ray but I call her Maggy for short, or STUPID MOTHER ****ER! when i work on her. and nothing goes right.


----------



## Eeyore99nb (May 31, 2003)

bought the car as a "parts car"
I drove her home and fixed her up..
Her name is Partricia. Party for short.


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (Eeyore99nb)*

i just call my corrado my little green money pit


----------



## IMBATMAN (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Nickname you car! (grubs427)*

My Girlfriend calls my Gti my Bitch However I think its the other way around, My car is my girl and my girl....Well you get it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Nickname you car! (IMBATMAN)*

I just refer to the mkII as the Beast because of all the crap its been through and will still go on.
The mkIV. I went and looked for German names on the net and found Brunhilde (Warrior Woman). It hasn't really stuck yet. Its only been 6 weeks, I'm sure it'll earn a name like the old one did.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Nickname you car! (Vrucizzy)*

jett-ah and kraut box


----------



## Ub3reric (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Nickname you car! (Nexus)*

my jettas the black bombah


----------



## StayGold11 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Nickname you car! (grubs427)*

the bf deemed my golf The Short Utility Vehicle


----------



## crazy mother dubber (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Nickname you car! (mkIII_shortee)*

named my 91 jetta "jettatailya" 10 years ago when I got it, and still have it...








not the best pic but it'll do.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Nickname you car! (crazy mother dubber)*

i call her red handed....notice the keyed racing stripe on the passengers side, the same goes for the drivers side and the hood....the previous owner got caught in the next womans "BOX"







<center>








</center>


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Nickname you car! (mikebbugn)*

Lets see...
My 2000 Beetle GLS 1.8T was named Mr. Hat
My 2003 Jetta GL was named Sid
My 2007 GTI is named Six (after a 6 toed cat I knew named Six)


----------



## RGWFLY (Mar 12, 2002)

"Sparky" seems to fit


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

Green Machine, according to some of my classmates
Sequoia Green MK3 Jetta


----------



## GeneralUnknown (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (iampakman)*

simple its just P O S


----------



## freshsesh (Sep 30, 2006)

Peanut Butter & Jelly


----------



## 514rabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

mine's called PLAYBOY.
It doesn't look so playboy yet, but it's coming
2.5 golf 2007


----------



## Terrence901 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Nickname you car! (514rabbit)*

P.O.S Wagon


----------



## bhtooefr (Dec 23, 2005)

Rattletrap, POS, and every name along those lines.


----------



## marshallbedsaul (Jan 24, 2007)

go go getta


----------



## DubTex (Nov 30, 2006)

The Sleepy Mexican....
it's always just sitting around missing parts...


----------



## turtleturtle (Jun 13, 2006)

Turtlemobile


----------



## jaw174 (Sep 20, 2006)

the tank
Courtesy of the noise it makes... it sound slike a frekin tank!


----------



## RecklessIIIVolks (Apr 5, 2007)

*NickName*

My '95 JettaIII nickname is "Reckless Reddy" cuz it RED and alot front end damages lol


----------



## mannyaplus11 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: NickName (RecklessIIIVolks)*

My daughter named my JettaV TDI "Shamu" because the sattelite antenna on the roof looks like the top of a whale, fin and all.


----------



## futur (Jul 10, 2003)

91 jetta 16v aka 'rustbomb deluxe' aka 'alexis' aka 'the pile'
wifeys 95 vr passat wagon is 'wagon deluxe' aka 'panzer elephant' aka 'fatass' aka 'the disaster'


----------



## RuhigFahrer (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Nickname you car! (grubs427)*

Don't quite have my car yet but when I do get it, I have some names in mind...
'Prinz Eugen' after the Kriegsmarine cruiser that escorted the Bismarck when it blew the HMS Hood away.
'Die Neue Hoffnung' (The New Hope)
'Rems-Murr' after the Kreis or District that I live in here in Germany.
'Gottlieb'


----------



## alfonz (Mar 12, 2007)

I don't know why, I don't question it either but my friends have taken it upon themselves to name my Jetta " Das Fraulein". 
So I go with it.


----------



## dinrough (Jul 19, 2004)

let see..
02 jetta.. Chloe
04 passat.. Mika
89 cabby.. George (think abominable snowman from Bugs Bunny catroons)
previous cars:
93 diamante.. Pearl
92 diamante.. Jade
85 cressida.. Bride of Frankenstein (stapled bumper skin) and isht box (it was a brown car and did not start all the time)


_Modified by dinrough at 9:17 AM 4-9-2007_


----------



## Tictac12 (Mar 5, 2007)

2002 Tdi (white) was called the racing Marshmallow by a mate of mine...


----------



## l3L4ZN (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (alfonz)*

Meet PEPE! 











_Modified by l3L4ZN at 1:24 PM 4-12-2007_


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (l3L4ZN)*

ThunderTank


----------



## CorradoCat (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Nickname you car! (grubs427)*

Rockn' Rado when it's running, Money Pit when it's not.


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Nickname you car! (grubs427)*

my Jetta is Boris Pedro Huckelbee
and the Beetle is Daisy May


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (Henni)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Henni* »_ThunderTank









Suprised no on has caught my cars plates yet..








ThunderTank when it runs SH11TBX when it doesn't. It runs most of the time... Most.


----------



## vsynchronisieren (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Nickname you car! (grubs427)*

two stroke, cause it burns as much oil as one


----------



## MK2_VRSICK (Jul 8, 2006)

My Jetta is named the Nazi Lunchbox and the Rabbit is called Thumper aka Nasty Bunny


----------



## vwantihero (Dec 18, 2006)

I call mine Jeremiah
















_Modified by vwantihero at 11:19 PM 4-12-2007_


_Modified by vwantihero at 11:26 PM 4-12-2007_


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (vwantihero)*

You strapped on a Mini Fart Can to a VW?????? Your Honda is calling and it wants it's muffler back....








Fart Cans and VW's Don't mix...
No Fart Can on my car. This is the best hands down...









_Modified by Henni at 2:11 AM 4-13-2007_


_Modified by Henni at 9:40 AM 4-13-2007_


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (Henni)*

Tough to keep clean, but dammit the REMUS is worth it.



_Modified by Henni at 2:00 AM 4-13-2007_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Henni)*

Gino the Slegato:








Deiter the '81 S:








I never did get around to naming these other two - ironic since I've had them the longest. My '86 (bought in '93):








'88 16v (with Gino), bought in '98:


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

Snow White

because she will be my "sleeping beauty"


----------



## KeilwerthSX90 (Mar 1, 2006)

Der Alpengeist


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (KeilwerthSX90)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KeilwerthSX90* »_Der Alpengeist


Just like the old Busch Gardens ride. Good times!!

I call BUMP to this thread!!!


----------



## Digichik (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Nickname you car! (grubs427)*

my mom called rougette, but me I called *******.


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

*Re: Nickname you car! (Digichik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digichik* »_my mom called rougette, but me I called *******.

Hard to believe. Come on down south. I have always been called a *******. Do you know where the term "*******" came from?


----------



## sault13 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Nickname you car! (grubs427)*

at first i named my passat "Lady", later i renamed it "Noc'turnal". So i figured her name is "Lady Noc'turnal". And yes my passat is a girl, she told me so.


----------



## kwhiner (Jan 2, 2001)

*Re: Nickname you car! (grubs427)*

'00 Golf GLS TDI, Heidi II


----------



## dubConnoisseur (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Nickname you car! (kwhiner)*

old fancy


----------



## Crew (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Nickname you car! (mkIII_shortee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkIII_shortee* »_the bf deemed my golf *The Short Utility Vehicle*

haha, i actually laughed out loud at work thinking about that...

my 95 GLX is named Lucky *a)* because i haven't gotten a ticket in it yet *knock on wood* and *b* because i'm Irish
my 66 mustang is Amber, due to the original color... (anyone?) Emberglo. 
pics to come http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1badvr (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Nickname you car! (RuhigFahrer)*

friends call my gti the krautwagon. The R is called "The Edge", cause everyone who rides is on the edge or their seat.


----------



## TooSlowToCare (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: Nickname you car! (1badvr)*

I call my gti Stella...as in "Stella was a diver and she's always down."
2 points to whoever knows where that's from.


----------



## ryanorion16 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Nickname you car! (grubs427)*

my jetta's license plate has the letter sequence KTY, so of course, her name's Katy.


----------



## jus_dubin (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Nickname you car! (grubs427)*

B!TCH stop breakin down 
thats what i named my dub


----------



## sLIVER (Aug 1, 2003)

I was really drunk, and these 3 girls were dropping me off at home. As we pulled into my driveway behind my car I'm all:
"Ooo Baby, there's Big Red. Everyone look at my sexy Big Red"
I didn't get laid that night...


----------



## Corradowanted (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Nickname you car! (CorradoCat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoCat* »_Rockn' Rado when it's running, Money Pit when it's not. 

I call my Millenium Yellow (Hopefully soon to be Imola) 'Rado Blondie when she's running and Money Pit when it's broken, thats kinda conencidentle(sp?) so currently mines is money pit


----------



## aukfox (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Nickname you car! (Terrence901)*

1) gretchen 2)the welfare delorian


----------



## Megaa Sparks (Apr 27, 2007)

my monster =]


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

im renameing my jetta "The all holy grinder" because i cracked a hole in my tranny housing and their is a chunk of alum. in their grinding away. FTW im driveing it reguardless


----------



## VWTattoo (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: (Nexus)*

The .:R is known as "The Shoe". Think traction...








But, it has also been called "Dieter" because my license plate starts with "DTR". My brother-in-law whipped up that one...


----------



## followthereaper89 (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (VWTattoo)*

taken from trailer park boys, ****mobile


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Nickname you car! (grubs427)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grubs427* »_What kind of nicknames does everyone have for their vw's?

What made me think of doing this was because a girl from my work has a cabrio, and her friends call it the "b*tch basket."









b*tch basket isn't a personalized nick name. 
It is a *VERY* common name/slang/slam for vw convertibles particularly the Cabrio and the Cabriolet


----------



## FineFrank (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: Nickname you car! (RuhigFahrer)*

I call mine the antichrist. A reference to the movie "The gods must be crazy".


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Nickname you car! (FineFrank)*

mines a money pit


----------

